
Explain PING documentation - amirkhasru
&gt;ping -i 12 google.com
Pinging google.com [872.217.26.238] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 172.217.26.238: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 172.217.26.238: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 172.217.26.238: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 172.217.26.238: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=54<p>Here I set ttl time 12 but really the output says me ttl=54. Then tell me what is the necessity of the above command? And why is it included in PING documentation?<p>Thanks!!!
======
jhalstead
What did you expect -i to do? On OSX, the documentation for it says

-i <wait> Wait <wait> seconds between sending each packet.

In terms of the TTL listed in ping's output,
[https://openmaniak.com/ping.php#ping-
ttl](https://openmaniak.com/ping.php#ping-ttl) gives an explanation of what it
represents.

